# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #12481 geosid, Αγ. Βαρβάρα

## geosid

*#12481 geosid, Αγία Βαρβάρα*




*Backbones*  


*Sidis (#3629)*
SSID:Awmn-3629-12481
IEEE 802.11a
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=3629
Δήμος Αιγάλεω --0.578km--
Δημιουργία :13/11/2007


*pontikos (#14384)*
SSid:awmn-geosid-pontikos
IEEE 802.11a
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=14384
Δήμος Αθηναιων---4.33km--
Δημιουργία : 22/02/08

*Scooby (#13624)*
SSID : geosid-scooby
IEEE 802.11α
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=mynodes&node=13624
Δήμος Αγίας Βαρβάρας --- 0,377κm---
Δημιούργια :15/1/2008 ξημερωματα 16/01/2008  ::  

*zpaf (#7411)*
ssid :geosid-zpaf
IEEE 802.11a
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7411
Δήμος Νέας Σμύρνης ---7.106km ---
Δημιούργια :04/05/2008

*litrotis (#2841)*
SSID:awmn-2841-12481
IEEE 802.11a
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=2841
Δήμος Χαϊδαρίου--1.928km--
Δημιουργία :13/09/2008


*alekrem (#3773)*
SSID:awmn-3773-12481
IEEE 802.11a
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=3773
Δήμος Αιγάλεω --0.238 km --
Δημιουργία :18/10/2008



*sw1hfq (#2581)*
SSID:awmn-2581-12481
IEEE 802.11a
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=2581
Δήμος Αιγάλεω ---0.533km---
Δημιουργία:02/01/2009

foxer (papashark) #1790
SSID:Awmn-foxer-geosid
IEEE 802.11a
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=1790
Νομαρχία Πειραιώς--5.312km--
Δημιουργία :27/05/2009

GFan2 (#12629)
SSID:Awmn-12629-12481
IEEE 802.11a
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12629
Δήμος Αθηναίων--6.208km--
Δημιουργία :23/06/2009

charlos (#13964)
SSID : awmn-13964-12481
IEEE 802.11a
Δήμος Καλλιθέας - 5.258km
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13964
Δημιουργια : 14/10/2009
e-mail : [email protected]

*Συνδιαχειριστές :* fengi1

----------


## fengi1

Γιωργο αλλαξε το Θέμα 
Βαλτο ετσι.

*#12481 geosid, Αιγάλεω*

Να προχωραμε σιγα σιγα  ::

----------


## geosid

ενταξει ρε κουμπαρε

----------


## ON AIR

> Το Σαββατο θα ξεκινησω με τη κατασκευη του ιστου στη ταρατσα μου καθως και το ανεβασμα 3 πιατων και ολο το στησισμο γενικα . πιστευω μεχρι το τελος τις εβδομαδος να ειμαι ετοιμο , απλα ενημερωνω οτι και τα 3 πιατα προς το παρον ειναι ανυπαντρα ,μολις ειμαι ετοιμος θα ποσταρω φωτο και θα ειμαι σε αναμονη προξενιων


Να προβλέψεις ένα πιάτο να κοιτάει προς τον κόμβο 2615
Δήμος Αγ. Βαρβάρας υπάρχει και καλώς δήλωσες έτσι τον κόμβο σου http://www.agiavarvara.gr/
Σαν νέος πού είσαι με αρκετή όρεξη μπορείς να έρθεις σε επικοινωνία και με την Δημοτική Αρχή αφού πρώτα θα έχεις στήσει access point στην περιοχή.
Για οποιαδήποτε αγορά εξοπλισμού ή οτιδήποτε άλλο επικοινώνησε πρώτα μαζί μου.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> Το Σαββατο θα ξεκινησω με τη κατασκευη του ιστου στη ταρατσα μου καθως και το ανεβασμα 3 πιατων και ολο το στησισμο γενικα . πιστευω μεχρι το τελος τις εβδομαδος να ειμαι ετοιμο , απλα ενημερωνω οτι και τα 3 πιατα προς το παρον ειναι ανυπαντρα ,μολις ειμαι ετοιμος θα ποσταρω φωτο και θα ειμαι σε αναμονη προξενιων 
> 
> 
> Να προβλέψεις ένα πιάτο να κοιτάει προς τον κόμβο 2615
> Δήμος Αγ. Βαρβάρας υπάρχει και καλώς δήλωσες έτσι τον κόμβο σου http://www.agiavarvara.gr/
> Σαν νέος πού είσαι με αρκετή όρεξη μπορείς να έρθεις σε επικοινωνία και με την Δημοτική Αρχή αφού πρώτα θα έχεις στήσει access point στην περιοχή.
> Για οποιαδήποτε αγορά εξοπλισμού ή οτιδήποτε άλλο επικοινώνησε πρώτα μαζί μου.


μιας και οπως ειπες ειμαι νεος , ποιος ο λογος που πρεπει να ερθω σε επαφη με τη δημοτικη αρχη ? και αν καποιος καλος ανθρωπος απο τι περιοχη κοντα σε μενα μπορει να βοηθησει στη μεταφορα 4 μετρα ιστου απο το μαγαζι στο σπιτι μου , μιας και δεν εχω τροπο να το μεταφερω .( αν εχει καποιο φορτηγακι Η σχαρα στον ουρανο του αυτοκινητου ( θα του ειμουν υποχρεος )

----------


## ON AIR

Το AWMN είναι ένα Δημόσιο ελεύθερο δίκτυο φτιαγμένο από Πολίτες.
Η συνεννόηση η συνεργασία με τις Δημοτικές Αρχές και η τυχών διασύνδεση του Δικτύου με Υπηρεσίες Δήμων είναι πλέον αναγκαίες για την ανάπτυξη της Ευρυζωνικότητας που αποσκοπεί και στην παραπέρα ανάπτυξη των περιοχών αυτών.
Όταν φτιάχνουμε ένα κόμβο στο AWMN δεν το φτιάχνουμε για σκοπούς ιδιωτικοποίησης.
Εντός των ημερών σκέφτομαι και εγώ να πάρω μερικούς ιστούς.
Εσύ τι ιστό θέλεις ? Φ50 ? Φ60? Φ70? πόσα χιλιοστά πάχος 1,5 ή 2,5 ?

----------


## ON AIR

Εχω ένα αμάξι που μπορεί να πάρει σκάρα αλλά πρέπει να το ασφαλίσω πρώτα, εντος των ημερών θα το κάνω

----------


## geosid

2'' σωληνα με παχος 3.2 χιλιοστα. 8 ευρο το μετρο . απο την υδραυλικη κηφισσου ,

----------


## ON AIR

2” πόσα χιλιοστά είναι ?
Αλλά για να πάρεις 4 μέτρα θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις 6 μέτρα και να στην κόψει ?

----------


## geosid

> 2” πόσα χιλιοστά είναι ?
> Αλλά για να πάρεις 4 μέτρα θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις 6 μέτρα και να στην κόψει ?


ελα να κανουμε και λιγα μαθηματικα  ::  η 1'' ειναι 25.4 χιλιοστα οποτε οι 2'' ειναι 50.8χιλιοστα . ΟΧΙ δεν υπαρχει προβλημα στο συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι για να σου κοψει τη σωληνα στα μετρα που θελεις , ειναι 6μετρες αλλα δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα  ::  οποτε 4 μετρα και ειμαι οκ

----------


## geosid

ΑΥΡΙΟ θα μπει αλλο ενα πιατο ταρατσα , οποιος θελει ας γυρισει προς τα μενα .....
Θα κανω ενα 360 scan και μετα θα το γυρισω σε ΑΡ .

----------


## JB172

> ΑΥΡΙΟ θα μπει αλλο ενα πιατο ταρατσα , οποιος θελει ας γυρισει προς τα μενα .....
> Θα κανω ενα 360 scan και μετα θα το γυρισω σε ΑΡ .


Θα φτιάξεις και την quagga μόλις βρεις ταίρι στο πιάτο ε;  :: 
Πρόσεξε τι θα απαντήσεις...  ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> ΑΥΡΙΟ θα μπει αλλο ενα πιατο ταρατσα , οποιος θελει ας γυρισει προς τα μενα .....
> Θα κανω ενα 360 scan και μετα θα το γυρισω σε ΑΡ .
> 
> 
> Θα φτιάξεις και την quagga μόλις βρεις ταίρι στο πιάτο ε; 
> Πρόσεξε τι θα απαντήσεις...


εχε το νου σου στο τηλεφωνο .... αχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## JB172

Χλωμό έως κίτρινο σε είδα !!!  ::   ::   ::  
Ετοιμάσου για μία βόλτα από εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=40220
για να γευτείς και καμμία quagga εκτός από μακαρονάδες.  ::

----------


## geosid

> Χλωμό έως κίτρινο σε είδα !!!    
> Ετοιμάσου για μία βόλτα από εδώ viewtopic.php?f=33&t=40220
> για να γευτείς και καμμία quagga εκτός από μακαρονάδες.


σιγα μην περιμενω το workshop για να βγαλω λινκ  ::   ::   ::  αν το κανετε αυριο το ξημερωμα , μπορω να σας περιμενω μεχρι το μεσημερι και μετα να σκαναρω  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Άσε για άλλους τις διπλωματικές απαντήσεις αποφυγής της...... μοίρας σου.  ::

----------


## geosid

τα λινκ με ....

Scooby
gfan2
sidis
foxer 

ειναι κατω εδω και αρκετο καιρο , ο σκουμπι λειπει στο εξωτερικο , με gfan2 δεν ξερω γιατι ειναι κατω , με sidi εχει προβλημα η καρτα μου ,με foxer εχει προβλημα ο foxer .


και που παιζουν τα λινκ τα υπολοιπα παλι καλα μιας και εχει χαθει πασα ορεξη για το αθλημα...

----------


## marius

Εχω Free IF απο τον schia#10814!!! :: 
Το βγαζουμε?
Ετσι για να ζεσταθουμε λιγακι ::

----------


## fengi1

> τα λινκ με ....
> 
> Scooby
> gfan2
> sidis
> foxer 
> 
> ειναι κατω εδω και αρκετο καιρο , ο σκουμπι λειπει στο εξωτερικο , με gfan2 δεν ξερω γιατι ειναι κατω , με sidi εχει προβλημα η καρτα μου ,με foxer εχει προβλημα ο foxer .
> 
> ...


Kαντο κουτι ΕΝΥΔΡΕΙΟ να εχεις 4  ::

----------


## charlos

> και που παιζουν τα λινκ τα υπολοιπα παλι καλα μιας και εχει χαθει πασα ορεξη για το αθλημα...


κριμα!!!

γιατι ομως εχει χαθει πασα ορεξη για το αθλημα? προσωπικοι λογοι ασχετοι με το δικτυο ή ξενερωμα με το δικτυο?

σορρυ για το οφ τοπικ

----------


## geosid

το σ/κ που μας ερχεται 3 λινκ θα ειναι κατω για να γινει συντηρηση - αλλαγη καλωδιων και μεταφορα σε αλλο μηχανημα .
Τα λινκ που θα ειναι κατω ειναι alekrem , sidis , gfan .
Otan ολα ειναι οκ θα υπαρξει σχετικη ενημερωση .

----------


## klarabel

Ενα μικρό πρόβλημα στο κόμβο. Αύριο θα είναι up.

----------


## Ge0sid

Καλησπερα και απο μενα 

Το ταρατσο pc χανει ta settings του ( πιθανον απο μπαταρια ) . Το rb δουλευει κανονικα μεχρι τωρα . 
Την Τεταρτη θα παω να παρω μια μπαταρια να του βαλω μπας και διορθωθει η κατασταση .

Να ενημερωσω οτι εδω και μερικους μηνες εχω μετακομιση απο το σπιτι και απλα τρεχει ο κομβος μεσω του σπιτιου του πατερα μου και οτι χρειαζεται πηγαινω απο εκει . 

Τα λινκ που ειναι κατω εξαιτιας του pc ειναι ( scooby , alekrem , pontikos ) .

Μετα αλλο ενα προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι το mail account που ειχα στο mail.gr οπου ηταν register το geosid εγινε συνδρομητικο ( δεν πληρωσα ) και δεν μπορω να κανω recovery το κωδικο για να μπω μεσα στο φορουμ εδω και καιρο . Ετσι αναγκαστηκα να κανω καινουργιο account σημερα . 

Εαν μπορει καποιος Διαχηριστης να αλλαξει στο nick ( Geosid ) το mail για να μπορεσω να κανω recovery τους κωδικους και να μπω στο φορουμ ξανα σαν Geosid .

----------


## klarabel

Βρε καλώς τον ...Ge0sid !!!!

----------


## JB172

> Εαν μπορει καποιος Διαχηριστης να αλλαξει στο nick ( Geosid ) το mail για να μπορεσω να κανω recovery τους κωδικους και να μπω στο φορουμ ξανα σαν Geosid .


Προσοχή όχι σαν Geosid, αλλά ως geosid.

----------


## Ge0sid

> Βρε καλώς τον ...Ge0sid !!!!


Πες μου δημοσια οτι σου ελειψα  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Σήκωσε το μηχάνημα ρε [email protected]##$%^^&& !!!

----------


## gRooV

για κοίτα αν παίζει κάτι και με το routerbard γιατί έχει μείνει στο τόπο μερικές φορές!!

----------


## Ge0sid

Το pc ηρθε στα καλα του πλεον . Αλλαγη μπαταριας ηθελε ( παλι σε εξοδα μας εβαλε )  ::  

Θαναση στο rb ειχε παρει νερα το utp και εκανε τα δικα του , πρεπει να ειναι οκ τωρα . Αν δεις κατι επειδη δεν πηγαινω καθολου απο το σπιτι στειλε mail στο msn  ::

----------


## Ge0sid

> Σήκωσε το μηχάνημα ρε [email protected]##$%^^&& !!!


Kai εγω σ'αγαπαω  ::

----------


## fengi1

Εγω να δεις !!!

----------


## Ge0sid

να ξανα επαναλαβω το έτυμα μου 


Εαν μπορει καποιος Διαχηριστης να αλλαξει στο nick ( Geosid ) το mail σε ( [email protected] ) για να μπορεσω να κανω recovery τους κωδικους και να μπω στο φορουμ ξανα σαν Geosid .

----------


## 7bpm

Γιώργο, στο έκανα reset και σου έστειλα μήνυμα στο MSN με ότι χρειάζεσαι για να κάνεις login σαν Geosid.

----------


## geosid

> Γιώργο, στο έκανα reset και σου έστειλα μήνυμα στο MSN με ότι χρειάζεσαι για να κάνεις login σαν Geosid.


Oλα οκ 


Ευχαριστω Σταυρο  ::

----------


## geosid

....

----------


## Ge0sid

αγαπούλες σας έλειψα?

----------

